# WOLF APPEAL DEADLINE LAPSES! YES!!!!!



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

How about we all put in a couple of bucks and start a wolf hunt pool for a quarterly Montana Wolf hunt? I can't believe a certain Lawyer, whom I will only refer to as "IRON JAW", hasn't sent out his run of the mill "*LOOKIE WHAT WE DID EVEN THOUGH WE HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT*" letter to the members of a certain group of fine people who are finally figuring out the leadership of said group needs to be replaced with a few honest folks. Just sayin'.....

RMEF: Deadline Passes for Appealing Ninth Circuit Wolf Ruling, Litigation Ends

I wonder what critter is next on the list of gloom and doom to give em all yer money.

o-||


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, good news...for now. We'll see how it plays out in the press, could be interesting.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

> The deadline to appeal that decision passed quietly this week with no action from plaintiff animal rights and anti-hunting groups


 I could care less about their reasoning to not appeal, but I sure would be interested to know what they have now directed their resources towards because it won't be anything we like. :twisted:


----------

